# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  trao đổi ic các loại lấy coke

## nhatson

mới lục kho ra thêm 6 con a3977, cụ nào muốn nghịch pm em địa chỉ

thanks and regards

----------


## ít nói

Em có mấy con dc motor có encoder như con chuột máy tính cụ lấy ko em cho tặng

----------


## nhatson

> Em có mấy con dc motor có encoder như con chuột máy tính cụ lấy ko em cho tặng


em ko chơi dc ah, cụ cứ post lên, cụ nào cần thi chuyển giao ah

thanks cụ

----------


## CKD

> mới lục kho ra thêm 6 con a3977, cụ nào muốn nghịch pm em địa chỉ


Cụ NS. Nếu không ai đăng ký thì mình mang coke qua đổi nhé, có dự án nhỏ.. cần tới mấy con mini này. Còn nếu có anh em newbie nào cần thì ưu tiên cho bạn ấy.

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ NS. Nếu không ai đăng ký thì mình mang coke qua đổi nhé, có dự án nhỏ.. cần tới mấy con mini này. Còn nếu có anh em newbie nào cần thì ưu tiên cho bạn ấy.


xong ngay ah

----------


## nhatson

thêm 4 con sla 7062 đợt trước gởi ra quảng nam mà sai địa chỉ dội về chỗ em

b.r

----------


## nhatson

típ tục là mấy con dspic30f6010

----------


## nhatson

típ tục là píc18f4431

----------


## anhxco

> thêm 4 con sla 7062 đợt trước gởi ra quảng nam mà sai địa chỉ dội về chỗ em
> 
> b.r


em xin phép đăng kí tiếp mấy con này cụ NS nha. Coke thì chắc gặp bác e gửi luôn  :Smile: .
Đợt này đc phiền bác ems dùm em, có gì e gửi tiền ship nha.

Thanks

----------


## Tuanlm

Nhatson gởi chung ic cho mình với anhxco luôn cho tiện

----------


## nhatson

> Nhatson gởi chung ic cho mình với anhxco luôn cho tiện


em sẽ thu xếp gởi sớm ah

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

coke thì nhận lại sao đây ta?

----------


## nhatson

> coke thì nhận lại sao đây ta?


oh, để em kiếm mấy con ina118 + con adc 16bit nữa đổi peakcook với cụ ehhe

----------


## Tuanlm

Mấy cái đồ này mình thích tặng cho ai biết dùng chứ ko khoái dzụ đổi lắm. Nhưng bạn cần thì phá lệ vậy. Nhắn cho mình địa chỉ nhận hàng nhé

----------


## nhatson

hehe, thì tặng em, em tặng lại IC thì em mới nhận cái peakcook đó mà  :Smile: 
tình hình là mới kiếm dược ads1211/ads1210 24bit cho cụ  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

Trung tâm tàng trữ hàng... quý hiếm  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

tình hình là
a3977 ve chỗ cụ CKD
sla7062 về  chỗ cụ anhxco
mấy chú adc + ina118 về chỗ cụ tuanlm

b.r

----------


## nhatson

cập nhật, em có kha khá 2 chú này cụ nào cần thì hú em

l293
sn75441

b.r

----------


## nhatson

típ theo là ic uc3625, dùng khiển động cơ bruhless có sensor

----------


## nhatson

uc3717, dkhien microstep cho motor step nhỏ nhỏ

----------


## anhxco

Mấy con INA này có vẽ thích hợp cho mấy các thiết bị y tế nè, bác gì làm vụ máy trợ thở không thấy vào nhỉ!!
@bác NS: mấy con uc3625 nếu còn tầm 4 con thì e xin thêm con này để về mần thử , ít hơn thì chắc để lại bác nào ngâm cứu nhé. Thanks cụ!

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy con INA này có vẽ thích hợp cho mấy các thiết bị y tế nè, bác gì làm vụ máy trợ thở không thấy vào nhỉ!!


chú INA này phien bản tặng có giới hạn ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> chú INA này phien bản tặng có giới hạn ah 
> 
> b.r


hi`, mấy con này hồi trước e e có mần cái dự ớn cần tìm mấy con low offset mà không tài nào tìm đc, hồi đó nhập hàng nước ngoài về thì khó như lên trời, mà cũng do dự án cá nhân, nghiên cứu là chính nên cũng dừng lại ở đó luôn,  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

hehe, em cũng gởi mua bên canada cầm về, có hơn chục, mà kiếm cho ông tuanlm qua giờ chưa ra, hix

----------


## nhatson

pic18lf4550, con này  làm bo planet cnc
có vài con cho bác nào có tinh yêu với khoa học và diy

http://www.planet-cnc.com/diy/schematicsV10.pdf
http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy



b.r

----------

anhcos, anhxco, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuanlm

4550 mình cũng cần lắm vì mua ở Nhật Tảo toàn đồ xịt. Hơn chục con rồi mà ko đc con nào. Mấy con pic nếu ko có ai gạch thì chuyển cho mình luôn nhé. Cứ tăng coke thoải mái.

----------


## anhxco

hehe, may quá, e cũng đang có ý định trải nghiệm thằng này, cho e đăng ký thêm 1 em nhé. Thanks

----------


## CKD

Dính tới planetcnc, bác nào mua key thì e gởi với nhé. Mấy cái này có mà ko có key

----------


## nhatson

> hehe, may quá, e cũng đang có ý định trải nghiệm thằng này, cho e đăng ký thêm 1 em nhé. Thanks


cụ oder nhìu mà ko thấy post bài là chét với em đấy, em gặp ở đây là em dìmmmmmm

em sẽ thúc dít mỗi ngày

----------


## anhxco

Key con này e thấy có bác Mang nào đấy bên TGC bán 50k thì phải (hình như bà con với bác itnoi hay sao ý)  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

coke       ?

----------


## nhatson

> Key con này e thấy có bác Mang nào đấy bên TGC bán 50k thì phải (hình như bà con với bác itnoi hay sao ý)


keys la 69 er mà cụ
50k ko biết có họ hàng gì với cái này ko?
http://forum.planet-cnc.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=520

PS , cụ chuận bị 1/2 thùng coca nạp mạng cho em đi hehe

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> coke       ?


1 con ic đổi 1 lon coca coke, coke usa càng tốt, hoặc có thứ nào hấp dẫn hơn cũng được

----------


## Tien Manh

> keys la 69 er mà cụ
> 50k ko biết có họ hàng gì với cái này ko?
> http://forum.planet-cnc.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=520
> 
> 
> b.r


Cụ Nhật Sơn gửi em 4550 nhé  :Smile: . Key thì em mua được. Dùng như đồ xịn. Riêng cụ với cụ CKD thì em biếu lấy thảo. DIY thử cái mới cho vui  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ Nhật Sơn gửi em 4550 nhé . Key thì em mua được. Dùng như đồ xịn. Riêng cụ với cụ CKD thì em biếu lấy thảo. DIY thử cái mới cho vui .


pm em cái địa chỉ

----------


## Tien Manh

> Dính tới planetcnc, bác nào mua key thì e gởi với nhé. Mấy cái này có mà ko có key


Cụ IB em board ID. Key dùng được phần mềm mới nhất down từ trang chủ của planet-cnc. Không phải hàng chắp vá đâu mà các bác lo.

----------


## lekimhung

Tưởng cụ thích coke này.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

chương trình 18lf4550 em dừng nhé
đã có 3 chủ sở hữu


b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Tưởng cụ thích coke này.


coke này tốn nhiều năng luog lắm cụ ah  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

> Cụ IB em board ID. Key dùng được phần mềm mới nhất down từ trang chủ của planet-cnc. Không phải hàng chắp vá đâu mà các bác lo.


Muốn mua key của bác lâu lắm rồi mà nghĩ lại thấy hổng có fair play nên hổng có chơi, thà mang tiếng sài đồ cờ rắc nhưng mà tui chỉ hobby.

----------


## nhatson

còn lại kha khá
pic18f452
pic18f877
pic18f458
dspic30f3010
dspic30f3011
dspic30f2010

b.r

----------


## Tien Manh

> còn lại kha khá
> pic18f452
> pic18f877
> pic18f458
> dspic30f3010
> dspic30f3011
> dspic30f2010
> 
> b.r


Cụ nào rảnh bê 877 về mà nghịch cái này.

http://cuteminds.com/index.php/en/ruler

Tiện khoe cái dự án tiền nghìn đang làm với hunter_dt. Board planet. Vẽ full xong to như cái chiếu.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em tạm tổng kết

anhxco , pic18lf4550, sla7062, uc3625
tuanlm adsxxx, pic18lf4550, inaxxx
tienmanh pic18lf4550
cdk a3977
ghoang uc3625, cái này em nợ từ lần trước
cbnn cảm biến áp suất +/-20kpa

b.r

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> pic18lf4550, con này  làm bo planet cnc
> có vài con cho bác nào có tinh yêu với khoa học và diy
> 
> http://www.planet-cnc.com/diy/schematicsV10.pdf
> http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy
> 
> 
> 
> b.r


 Có thể bác NS đã cho em ngộ ra điều gì đó rồi. Cho em hỏi, cái phần mềm planet chạy có ôn định không các bác. Và key chính thống bao nhiêu tiền ạ ?
 Hình như bác Mạnh ở trên này rành về key. Bác Mạnh pm cho em nhé

----------


## nhatson

pic 18fxx31 dùng làm biến tần vector
ko cụ  nào quan tâm nhỉ

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...tes/00955a.pdf

ko chơi vector thì VF cũng ok

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...tes/00843a.pdf

có hơn 10pcs chờ các cụ

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Có thể bác NS đã cho em ngộ ra điều gì đó rồi. Cho em hỏi, cái phần mềm planet chạy có ôn định không các bác. Và key chính thống bao nhiêu tiền ạ ?
>  Hình như bác Mạnh ở trên này rành về key. Bác Mạnh pm cho em nhé


em trung thành với mach3 thôi , nhưng xem youtube thì thấy là chạy tốt 
em mua pic định làm mấy cái pendant cho mach3, nhưng giờ thì dugn2 stm32 tiện hơn
b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cụ nào rảnh bê 877 về mà nghịch cái này.
> 
> http://cuteminds.com/index.php/en/ruler
> 
> Tiện khoe cái dự án tiền nghìn đang làm với hunter_dt. Board planet. Vẽ full xong to như cái chiếu.


 Bác mạnh cho em hỏi, làm sao để nó nhận biết được số liệu trên màn hình, khi mà chỉ có hai dây kết nối (Pul/Dir)?

----------


## Tien Manh

> Bác mạnh cho em hỏi, làm sao để nó nhận biết được số liệu trên màn hình, khi mà chỉ có hai dây kết nối (Pul/Dir)?


Cái này trước khi chạy phải set zero anh a. Chứ nó ko nhận được dữ liệu thật đâu. Cả 2 đồng hồ chạy từ 0 là ok. Nó có mấy cái công tắc bit để set vi bước phù hợp với visme. Chỉ có vài loại phổ biến thôi. Nó ghi là simple rồi mà  :Big Grin: .

Muốn ngon thì anh thử đục API của MACH3 xem. Rồi code VDK sent qua usb hay UẢRT. Em đang nghiên cứu vụ này của thằng Planet. Về lý thuyết và công nghệ là làm đc 100%.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Có thể bác NS đã cho em ngộ ra điều gì đó rồi. Cho em hỏi, cái phần mềm planet chạy có ôn định không các bác. Và key chính thống bao nhiêu tiền ạ ?
>  Hình như bác Mạnh ở trên này rành về key. Bác Mạnh pm cho em nhé



Key chính hãng 69 Euro. Nhưng đã mua key xịn thì mua board xịn. Mua với MK1 ko bõ. Cần key thì cứ ới em. Đổi lấy 1 miếng phíp đồng  :Smile: ))))

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuanlm

> em trung thành với mach3 thôi , nhưng xem youtube thì thấy là chạy tốt 
> em mua pic định làm mấy cái pendant cho mach3, nhưng giờ thì dugn2 stm32 tiện hơn
> b.r


Mình đăng ký hết các loại pic rồi muh. Nhatson cứ coke thoải trống luôn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Key chính hãng 69 Euro. Nhưng đã mua key xịn thì mua board xịn. Mua với MK1 ko bõ. Cần key thì cứ ới em. Đổi lấy 1 miếng phíp đồng ))))


 Em có ý định thử nghiên cứu, áp dụng cho bác nào thích sài USB nhưng điều kiện kinh tế còn khó khăn, Trước mắt em đang bận quá nên chưa thử nghiệm, nhưng chắc cũng phải thử nghiệm thôi ah, lúc đó mình trao đổi bác Mạnh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái này trước khi chạy phải set zero anh a. Chứ nó ko nhận được dữ liệu thật đâu. Cả 2 đồng hồ chạy từ 0 là ok. Nó có mấy cái công tắc bit để set vi bước phù hợp với visme. Chỉ có vài loại phổ biến thôi. Nó ghi là simple rồi mà .
> 
> Muốn ngon thì anh thử đục API của MACH3 xem. Rồi code VDK sent qua usb hay UẢRT. Em đang nghiên cứu vụ này của thằng Planet. Về lý thuyết và công nghệ là làm đc 100%.


 Chứ đỏ là em đang cực kỳ quan tâm, bác nào có tài liệu gì cho em xin để nghiên cứu...

----------


## CKD

Nếu đọc DRO hay in/out thì không khó bác, e là chưa đụng được motion thôi. Mấy cái kia dùng usb uart là được, chậm tí nhưng vẫn ok.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tien Manh

> Chứ đỏ là em đang cực kỳ quan tâm, bác nào có tài liệu gì cho em xin để nghiên cứu...


Đây là cách tạo 1 Plugin cho Mach3. Khá đơn giản. Còn phải xem xet xem MACH3 có cung cấp mấy cái tọa độ cho anh để đọc ra không thôi. Em ko dùng MACH3 nên cũng không đục sâu lắm.

http://www.j1sys.com/MPWInstall.swf

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

Bác NS không biết nghía qua cái nì chưa?
https://www.vbesmens.de/en/projects.html

Dùng dspic, mà là con 4012, không rõ là con 3010 đủ tài nguyên không vì e chưa biên dịch xem file hex tầm bao nhiêu, nếu đc e chơi luôn con 3010 nì, hi`hi`

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Nếu đọc DRO hay in/out thì không khó bác, e là chưa đụng được motion thôi. Mấy cái kia dùng usb uart là được, chậm tí nhưng vẫn ok.


 Bác có thể cho em tài liệu về nó không?, nếu viết được trên VB.net  thì tốt quá, vì em cũng hơi biết về nó.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Bác có thể cho em tài liệu về nó không?, nếu viết được trên VB.net  thì tốt quá, vì em cũng hơi biết về nó.


Plugin lập trình bằng VC++, wizard hay macro sử dụng VBA, tài liệu trên trang chủ mach3 cóa đoá bác. VB.net có nhiều cái khác VBA trong mach3, nó như là bố VBA, nhưng VBA mach3 1 số cái lệnh đặc thù chỉ có Mach3 mới có, cơ bản bác biết được VB.NET thì VBA mach3 viết vèo vèo

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

cơ bản điểm mạnh của mach3 là làm việc tốt với cổng LPT, mục đích lúc coding mach3 là vậy, cnc control mà ko thêm bất cứ harware nào

còn muốn ptrien em nghĩ nên chờ mach4, mach4 sinh ra để dùng với hardware ngoài
và củng nên chuẩn bị tinh thần là mach4 chủ yếu dành cho business hoặc NGƯỜI CHƠI KO SỢ MUA RƠI
b.r

----------


## nhatson

típ tục, ic uc3370, ic cầu H, có current control và dac 2bit

----------


## nhatson

ola la, ads8361 adc 16bit 500ksps
béo cụ tuanlm roài

http://www.ti.com.cn/cn/lit/ds/symlink/ads8361.pdf

dùng load cell tàm tạm, nhưng mà dùng đo dòng cho ac servo thì có vẻ gấu đấy  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Bác có thể cho em tài liệu về nó không?, nếu viết được trên VB.net  thì tốt quá, vì em cũng hơi biết về nó.


Em luyện chiêu trong này nè bác:
- Mach3_V3.x_Macro_Prog_Ref.pdf
*Download File*

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## CKD

Trong này cũng không ít tuyệt chiêu:
- VBScript_Commands.pdf
*Download File*

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## CKD

Trong này nữa ạ.
http://www.machsupport.com/Mach3Wiki/

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhcos

Bản Mach3_V3.x_Macro_Prog_Ref.pdf này hơi cũ 1 tí, bản 2011 mới hơn tí và là bản chính (không draft).

Tài liệu này nó sai 1 lỗi chính tả từ đầu đến cuối, thay vì dùng chữ VB thì nó dùng CB, cho nên mình tìm mục CB signal constant trên mạng hoài mà không ra.

----------

ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

tài liệu này cung cấp thông tin để viết plugins
http://nv50.0fees.net/Doc/Mach3Mysteries.pdf

b.r

----------

anhcos, CKD, ngocanhld2802, Tuanlm

----------


## Tien Manh

Cảm ơn cụ nhatson, đã nhận được PIC của cụ. Cuối tuần em làm luôn rồi báo cáo cụ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cảm ơn cụ NS,.. hôm nay mưa quá nên còn nợ bác coke. Hôm nào rỗi mình chạy qua bù coke sau nhé.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

Tành hành là đã nhận được hàng viện trợ của cụ Nhatson. Nhắn cụ anhcos sáng mai hối lộ Cafe nhận hàng và nhận coke gởi biếu cụ.  :Smile:  thanks cụ lắm lắm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tành hành là đã nhận được hàng viện trợ của cụ Nhatson. Nhắn cụ *anhcos* sáng mai hối lộ Cafe nhận hàng và nhận coke gởi biếu cụ.  thanks cụ lắm lắm


Ủa bác anhcos về Đà Nẵng rồi à

----------


## Tuanlm

Hơ. ko biết là anhcos hay anhxco nhỉ  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Tành hành là đã nhận được hàng viện trợ của cụ Nhatson. Nhắn cụ anhcos sáng mai hối lộ Cafe nhận hàng và nhận coke gởi biếu cụ.  thanks cụ lắm lắm


báo cáo, ina118 thất lạc, nên tạm vậy, truy lùng được tung tích, em lại chuyển giao tiếp

b.r

----------


## anhcos

> Hơ. ko biết là anhcos hay anhxco nhỉ


Cái này minh chưa đủ trình để chơi, của bác anhxco đó.

----------


## nhatson

hàng viện trợ đã vào tới sì gòn, thanks cụ tuanlm và cụ anhxco


PS: các cụ đã nhận được IC ko thấy có cập nhật tình hình DIY nhẩy

----------


## anhxco

> hàng viện trợ đã vào tới sì gòn, thanks cụ tuanlm và cụ anhxco
> 
> 
> PS: các cụ đã nhận được IC ko thấy có cập nhật tình hình DIY nhẩy


Gửi mấy ngày giờ mới nhận dc à cụ, hơi chậm hèo.
Đợt này đang hơi bận e chưa mần đc, mấy con SLA về mới gắn vô lại cái board thui chưa kịp hàn nữa.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

Sắp mần xong cái servo rồi. Sau đó sẽ xử tiếp cái dynometter. Sẽ báo cáo bằng văn bản cho các cụ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Haha.. IC của cụ.. em còn chưa dụng tới được ạ. Mấy nay cứ bần thần nôn nao, không làm được gì hết, chắc tại mong offline quá.

----------


## mig21

> thêm 4 con sla 7062 đợt trước gởi ra quảng nam mà sai địa chỉ dội về chỗ em
> 
> b.r


e đợi hoài mà không thấy, tưởng bác quên ai ngờ là sai đc  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> e đợi hoài mà không thấy, tưởng bác quên ai ngờ là sai đc


sori bác, em có post lâu rồi , ko ai lên tiếng, giờ em nó ra đà nẵng mất rồi ah  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

em còn sla7051/sla7052, nếu vẫn máu diy em gởi tặng cụ vài con

b.r

----------


## itanium7000

Bác Nhatson hình như thích DSP TMS320F28335/TMS320F28035 thì phải. Nếu thích lúc nào em gửi cho 1 con  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson hình như thích DSP TMS320F28335/TMS320F28035 thì phải. Nếu thích lúc nào em gửi cho 1 con


cái này cần xds200/xds100, nên em mua xdsx00 em mua chip luôn ah
cái tds510 clone của em ko chạy được với win7 x64  :Frown: 

thanks cu itanium7000

b.r

----------


## nhatson

cụ nào cần cái encoder abs 17bit serial của sanyo này ko? trao đồi bằng 1 lon coke usa  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Hầy zà. Có battery on board lun kìa.

----------


## anhxco

> típ theo là ic uc3625, dùng khiển động cơ bruhless có sensor


Hôm nay lục đống đồ lại lòi ra mấy thứ của cụ NS, trong đó có con chip này ( chắc còn vài thứ nữa nhưng chưa lục hết), tự dưng cảm thấy có lỗi với cụ quá, hàng nhận về cái thì làm k đến nơi đến chốn cái thì chưa hề đụng vào. Thôi thì giờ đào lại cái thớ share lại cho bác nào cần ( coke thì chuyển cho bác NS nhé).
con UC3625 như trên, số lượng 5 em, bác nào cần nhắn e.
Thanks

----------


## A Bư

còn ai đổi nữa không ạ

----------


## nhatson

cụ cần đổi gì

----------

